# stranezze di kde 3.5.7

## GabrieleB

Uso regolarmente kde dalla versione 3.4.qualchecosa e si e' sempre comportato egregiamente.

Sta 3.5.7 pero' non mi convince molto. Ho alcuni comportamenti abbastanza fastidiosi:

- quando faccio la rimozione sicura di una chiavetta usb, mi esce un bel popup che dice che il volume e' stato correttamente smontato, ma che il sistema non puo' fare l'eject. Dove gli dico che non e' ejettabile ??

- alcune icone nelle cartelle non mi vengono visualizzate. Quando ci passo sopra col mouse automagicamente appaiono.

- L'icona di klaptop (stato batteria) non se ne vuole stare nel suo tray in basso a dx, ma si ostina a comparire nell'angolo in alto a sx del monitor. Se dal control center la disabilito e riabilito va al suo posto, ma al riavvio sistema me la ritrovo la'.

Posso anche aspettare la 3.5.8 ... pero' se qualcosina nel frattempo si potesse sistemare sarebbe meglio.

Edit: anche rimuovendo ~/.kde i problemi si ripresentano.

----------

## noice

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> - quando faccio la rimozione sicura di una chiavetta usb, mi esce un bel popup che dice che il volume e' stato correttamente smontato, ma che il sistema non puo' fare l'eject. Dove gli dico che non e' ejettabile ??

 

prova a vedere qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535173-start-25.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - alcune icone nelle cartelle non mi vengono visualizzate. Quando ci passo sopra col mouse automagicamente appaiono.
> 
> 

 usi conky?

----------

## bandreabis

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> Uso regolarmente kde dalla versione 3.4.qualchecosa e si e' sempre comportato egregiamente.
> 
> Sta 3.5.7 pero' non mi convince molto. Ho alcuni comportamenti abbastanza fastidiosi:
> 
> - quando faccio la rimozione sicura di una chiavetta usb, mi esce un bel popup che dice che il volume e' stato correttamente smontato, ma che il sistema non puo' fare l'eject. Dove gli dico che non e' ejettabile ??
> ...

 

Non credo che la colpa sia di kde-3.5.7 perchè qui funziona egregiamente. Credo quindi che un futuro aggiornamento non risolverebbe i problemi.

----------

## Kernel78

Il problema dell'eject sulla chiavetta usb lo da anche a me ma sinceramente non ho mai avuto tempo per stare a seguirlo e uso talmente poco dispositivi usb che non l'ho mai ritenuto un problema serio.

Ovviamente sono anche io con kde 3.5.7.

----------

## GabrieleB

 *noice wrote:*   

>  *GabrieleB wrote:*   - quando faccio la rimozione sicura di una chiavetta usb, mi esce un bel popup che dice che il volume e' stato correttamente smontato, ma che il sistema non puo' fare l'eject. Dove gli dico che non e' ejettabile ?? 
> 
> prova a vedere qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535173-start-25.html
> 
> 

 

quindi questo sembra essere un comportamento "voluto" per evitare di estrarre la chiavetta prima dell'effettivo flush ?

 *noice wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> - alcune icone nelle cartelle non mi vengono visualizzate. Quando ci passo sopra col mouse automagicamente appaiono.
> ...

 

no, non uso conky.

----------

## dr.got

Effettivamente per quanto riguarda l'icona di Klaptop ho problemi anch'io, in particolare è al suo posto ma allo spegnimento prima di killare il server grafico mi compare a schermo nero l'icona della batteria in alto a sx. E' una sottigliezza ma se si potesse risolvere sarei più contento.

----------

## bandreabis

 *dr.got wrote:*   

> Effettivamente per quanto riguarda l'icona di Klaptop ho problemi anch'io, in particolare è al suo posto ma allo spegnimento prima di killare il server grafico mi compare a schermo nero l'icona della batteria in alto a sx. E' una sottigliezza ma se si potesse risolvere sarei più contento.

 

Quello capita anche a me.. ma non mi da fastidio.

----------

## MonsterMord

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - quando faccio la rimozione sicura di una chiavetta usb, mi esce un bel popup che dice che il volume e' stato correttamente smontato, ma che il sistema non puo' fare l'eject. Dove gli dico che non e' ejettabile ??
> 
> 

 

E' un bugs noto

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186028

Soluzione 1:

aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo DISK

Soluzione 2:

modifichi il tuo udev aggiungendo questo:

```

echo -e '# removable disks\nACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sd[a-z][0-9]", ATTRS{removable}=="1", GROUP="plugdev"\n' >> /etc/udev/rules.d/51-local.rules

```

 come segnalato in questo thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4212031.html

Ciao.

----------

## GabrieleB

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soluzione 1:
> 
> aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo DISK
> ...

 

Funziona, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## GabrieleB

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - alcune icone nelle cartelle non mi vengono visualizzate. Quando ci passo sopra col mouse automagicamente appaiono.
> 
> 

 

le icone in questione sono quelle dei file .PPT : col mouseover compare un'icona generica. Ho reimpostato l'icona di default per quella estensione e funziona di nuovo. Me ne frego del motivo per cui e' sparita quell'impostazione.

E siamo a due su tre ....

----------

